
Chinese netizens are protesting Notepad++ over its support for Uighurs - gscott
https://thenextweb.com/dd/2019/10/30/chinese-netizens-are-protesting-notepad-over-its-support-for-uighurs/
======
aphextim
If Chinese netizens want to boycott it let them. They can find an alternative
or create their own.

------
ksaj
Oh no... they might have to pay for an editor if they want to retain all the
features!

Seriously, I don't know why this is news. Boycotting something that is free is
going to accomplish what, exactly?

